# Joshua Commentaries



## N. Eshelman (Feb 6, 2008)

Brothers

What are the best commentaries on the book of Joshua from a Reformed perspective?


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 6, 2008)

I like Wouldstra and Hess, of the moderns. Of course, Calvin is essential (I am thankful that he actually commented on this book). Howard is useful. I would definitely get the O. Palmer Robertson lectures from WTS bookstore. If you read Latin, then try to get hold of Poole's _Synopsis Criticorum_ (you can download it from EEBO at your seminary, most likely).


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 6, 2008)

I second Lane on Woudstra and Calvin. If you are looking for preaching, don't neglect Pink and James M. Boice.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 6, 2008)

Besides the aforementioned, and Matthew Henry or Poole's Annotations (the Synopsis translation of Joshua is still a little ways off), also consider William G. Blaikie.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 6, 2008)

I like Lange's Commentary, Matthew Henry, and Matthew Poole.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Feb 6, 2008)

"No Falling Words", by Dale Ralph Davis. Required reading at RTS for Richard Pratt's course, _Genesis to Joshua_. Very good. Just technical enough, but easy to digest.


----------

